# Favourite place to inject??



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 29, 2003)

My favourite would have to be bi's..... I like the swollen feeling, and injecting there usually doesn't hurt at all....

Whats yours??


----------



## edvedr (Dec 29, 2003)

i like the quads.  no turning or anything just sit and stab right in front of ya.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 29, 2003)

Use to be quads but lately the glutes.


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 29, 2003)

Glute is the only place i go,  i never tried bi's or anything other than the glute


----------



## jack hust (Dec 29, 2003)

triceps and delts


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 29, 2003)

Jack how do you do your triceps.... I have never tried it, because I thought I would have a hard time reaching it...


----------



## jack hust (Dec 29, 2003)

just reach ari=ound the side of the triceps and find the meaty part about 4-5 inch from the elbow ,were your horse shoe is and reach back as far as ya can and still see the pin and push it in very easy and very painless look at www.spotinjections.com


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 30, 2003)

glutes and bi's. are my favorite.


----------



## 3Vandoo (Dec 30, 2003)

delts :blink:


----------



## Chimp (Dec 30, 2003)

I have only done my glutes and quads, but I like the quads best. Easiest place to see what your doing. Easy to aspirate.


----------



## crombie09 (Dec 31, 2003)

Quads, easiest by far for me to see what I'm doing, usually pain free.    -crombie


----------



## Tinytim (Dec 31, 2003)

quad.........i hit a nerv in my ass once......i dont know how mut i jumped like hell


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 31, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-Tinytim+Dec 31 2003, 12:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Tinytim @ Dec 31 2003, 12:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> quad.........i hit a nerv in my ass once......i dont know how mut i jumped like hell   [/b][/quote]
 Damn bro, was it the ciatic nerve? I always be sure to stay in the upper outer quadrant.


----------



## Tinytim (Dec 31, 2003)

no ...i tihnk that would have killed me .......i just hit some small nerv ........felt like i had been shocked.......a lil pain......but ok i pulled it right out.


----------



## 3Vandoo (Jan 1, 2004)

1- Delts
2- Biceps
3- chest
4- triceps
5- calve
6- glutes
7- thighs
8- brain :blink:


----------



## FUZO (Jan 2, 2004)

GLUTES


----------



## jack hust (Jan 2, 2004)

dont ya just hate when you hit a nerve


----------



## cbr929 (Jan 2, 2004)

i like bi's and tri's


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

I LIKE QUADS BUT IM THINKIN OF DOIN BI'S NEXT WEEK


----------



## Blackfoot (Jan 3, 2004)

Quads, definitely quads.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

i have never tried a quad inject. but i will soon


----------



## tweak (Jan 4, 2004)

glutes


----------



## Colorao (Jan 4, 2004)

bi, tri, pecs and shoulders


----------



## workinhard (Jan 5, 2004)

delts all the way baby!


----------



## felixdakatt (Jan 15, 2004)

Used to do glutes til I developed scar tissue the size of a softball in my arse.  Eventually, it was like shoving a rusty spoon through a leather wallet.


----------



## Nate (Jan 16, 2004)

i've only done glutes, i will try quads next cycle


----------



## tweak (Jan 16, 2004)

i did my first quad inject monday. didnt my second today. QUADS ROCK!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 16, 2004)

I WOULD HAVE TO SAY BI'S ARE MY FAVORITE NOW LIKE CRANK SAID U GOT TO LOVE THAT SWOLLEN FEELING


----------



## Hollywood1973 (Jan 2, 2009)

Delts all the way


----------



## barkingspider (Jan 3, 2009)

Glutes and quads for longer esters, delts and bi's for shorter esters. I stick the whole 1 1/2" needle all the way in when I do delts and bi's. Do you guys too?


----------



## Hollywood1973 (Jan 5, 2009)

I use 1 inch for delts


----------

